# Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland



## der Oberberger (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Am nächsten Wochenende wollte ich zusammen mit zwei Kumpels nach Zeeland zum Angeln fahren. Dabei steht auch Wolfsbarsch auf dem Programm. Da ich da oben zumindest in anglerischer Mission noch nie war hab ich keine Ahnung wo es sich lohnt auf die Wölfe jagd zu machen.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal!

Gruss


----------



## Gloin (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Check doch mal http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/
finde die Seite sehr gut gemacht und ich meine, der Rob ist auch gelegentlich hier im AB aktiv und scheint ne Menge Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Dank dir! Hatte mir die Seite vorn Paar Monaten mal angesehen, jedoch dabei die Tipps zu den Stellen übersehen. 
Dennoch bin ich iwie ein wenig überfragt - gibt es nicht wie z.B. auf den Ostfriesischen Inseln die Strecke X von a bis b die es sich zu befischen lohnt? 

Hab momentan echt keinen wirklichen Peil....


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



Gloin schrieb:


> Check doch mal http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/
> finde die Seite sehr gut gemacht und ich meine, der Rob ist auch gelegentlich hier im AB aktiv und scheint ne Menge Ahnung zu haben.


 


Ich bin auch Novize was das Wolfsbarschangeln betrifft.
Mit einem Kollegen bin ich nächste Woche 3 Tage mit Rob
auf Wölfe unterwegs.
Bin schon gewaltig gespannt,was das bringt.Wir werden 
sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot aus fischen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## der Oberberger (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Wir fahren nach Westkapelle. Da gibts soweit ich weiß ja einen Steg von dem man Angeln kann, aber für Wölfe...?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



der Oberberger schrieb:


> Wir fahren nach Westkapelle. Da gibts soweit ich weiß ja einen Steg von dem man Angeln kann, aber für Wölfe...?






Der Steg lässt sich gut mit der Posenangel befischen.Ein
Spundwandkescher wäre dort nicht schlecht,da man doch mehrere Meter über dem Wasser steht.
Auch auf Wölfe sollte etwas gehen.Ansonsten an den Wellen
brechern.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## der Oberberger (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Dank euch! Wie stehen denn die Chancen an den Stränden/Buhnen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



der Oberberger schrieb:


> Dank euch! Wie stehen denn die Chancen an den Stränden/Buhnen?


 

Zwischen Zoutelande und Westkapelle wurden sie in den
vergangenen Jahren jedenfalls regelmäßig gefangen.
Wieviel Zeit die Fänger investiert haben,kann ich natürlich
nicht sagen.In dem genannten Bereich werden auch regelmäßig Seezuggen beim Brandungsfischen gefangen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

In Westkapelle habe ich schon einige Wölfe gefangen. Aber nicht vom Steg 
Probiere es vom Strand aus ganz normal mit Spinnfischen. Habe sowohl direkt an den Wellenbrechern als auch "mitten drin" (Feld zwischen 2 Wellenbrecher-Reihen) gefangen.


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> In Westkapelle habe ich schon einige Wölfe gefangen. Aber nicht vom Steg
> Probiere es vom Strand aus ganz normal mit Spinnfischen. Habe sowohl direkt an den Wellenbrechern als auch "mitten drin" (Feld zwischen 2 Wellenbrecher-Reihen) gefangen.



mit was genau ist denn von der Küste aus auf die silbernen Stachelritter am effektivsten zu angeln?


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

MeFo Blinker... Rute um die 3m mit 40-80g WG und 4000er Rolle. 
Die Blinker sollten so 30-40g haben. Einfach so weit raus wie es geht und zügig einholen. 
Die Bisse kommen brutal hart.


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> MeFo Blinker... Rute um die 3m mit 40-80g WG und 4000er Rolle.
> Die Blinker sollten so 30-40g haben. Einfach so weit raus wie es geht und zügig einholen.
> Die Bisse kommen brutal hart.



Erst zum Grund sinken lassen oder sofort vollhgas an der Oberfläche?


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Wolfsbarsch=Mittelwasser 

www.eurovissers.nl dann nachschauen unter Vangsten europoort


----------



## stefannn87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Mit der Seite kann ich leider nix anfangen 

Danke aber für die Info, werde noch bisel http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/ durchstöbern.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Hallo Stefann,
Blinker (in Heringsform) sind durch aus gute Wolfsbarschköder, schnell geführt können sie recht erfolgreich sein. Einfach nach dem Auswerfen kurz sacken lassen und wieder schnell einholen.




Diese Technik ist sehr effektiv wenn die Gezeitenströmung noch nicht ihren Höhepunkt erreicht hat und es nicht so hart strömt.
Ich beforzuge mehr das Fischen mit Wobblern, man kann diese variantenreicher führen -Speed spinning, Stop & go, jerken bzw. twitchen.




Man ist so besser gerüstet wenn die Wolfsbarsch nicht gleich auf nur schnell geführte Kunstköder ansprechen.
Beste Anglezeit bei den Buhnen zwischen Westkapelle und Zoutelande ist bei ablaufendem Wasser, bis kurz nach Ebbe.
Wenn die Buhnenköpfe bei ablaufenden Wasser freiliegen empfiehlt sich das Angeln mit Shads & Twister (mit Jigköpfe von 25- 35g), einfach stromauf werfen und durch heben und senken der Rutenspitze über Grund hüpfen lassen. Aber auch direkt am Buhnenkopf beißen die Wolfsbarsche deshalb den Jig nicht zu früh aus dem Wasser heben.
Weitere Infos findest du auf meiner Hompage.

Gruß 
Rob
Wolfsbarsch.com

PS: @ Jürgen, ich hab mal besseres Wetter bestellt...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*



Rob schrieb:


> Hallo Stefann,
> Blinker (in Heringsform) sind durch aus gute Wolfsbarschköder, schnell geführt können sie recht erfolgreich sein. Einfach nach dem Auswerfen kurz sacken lassen und wieder schnell einholen.
> 
> 
> ...






Hallo Rob,#h

feiner Zug von dir.Ist mir glatt ein Bier wert.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bl4ckJack (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Servus!
habe es vor 3 Wochen mal zwischen Groote Keeten und Callantsog mit der Spinnrute und MeFo-Blinkern auf den Steinwällen versucht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Werde es nächste Woche nochmal in Petten versuchen. Hat sonst schon jemand es in letzter Zeit an dieses Stellen probiert und eventuell mehr Erfolg gehabt als ich?

Mfg Bl4ckJack


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

@ Jürgen, kein Ding.

@ Bla4ckJack,
ich war von Sonntag bis Dienstag in Petten (Hondbosser) und Den Helder..., verschieb deinen Trip um zwei Wochen. Wolfsbarsch wurde wenn überhaupt nur zufällig gefangen, ein Bekannter von mir - wohnt in Den Helder und fischt dort ein paar mal die Woche auf Wolfsbarsch- er hat seit Mai nur fünf Halbstarke verbuchen können. Das ist für diese Jahreszeit nicht normal... .
Hab noch Gestern eine Mail aus Ijmuiden bekommen dort sieht es nicht besser aus. Die Bedingungen stimmen Wassertemperatur über 12°C, viele Sonnenstunden,etc.,
kann aber auch sein das aufgrund des Mangels an Futterfisch in diesem Jahr die Wolfsbarschsaison an der niederländischen Küste nur langsam in Schwung kommt.

Gruß
Rob
Wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Ines (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Wie sieht es denn voraussichtlich im August so saisonmäßig aus? 
Ich werde dann wohl zwischen den niederländischen Inseln herumsegeln. Lohnt es sich dort vom Boot, und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Bl4ckJack (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

@ Rob,a.m.: Den Trip um 2 Wochen zu verschieben dürfte schwierig werden..;D
 Naja, werde es aber trotzdem mal versuchen. An Erfahrung gewinnt man ja trotzdem bissel..
Hättest du sonst noch nen guten Tip bezüglich der Gewässer und Fische zum momentanen Zeitpunkt in der Region um Petten?!
Eventuell noch andere Meeresfische und Methoden am Deich oder Süßwasserfische in den Binnengewässer??
Wobei der Hecht hat ja noch Schonzeit. Vllt jedoch doch nen Barsch oder nen bissel Stippen? Bedanke mich für jeden Ratschlag oder Tip 
Habe den normalen VISpas! 

Mfg Bl4ckJack  :m


----------



## PetriHelix (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Rob hat es ja bereits zu den Blinkern geschrieben... Diese werden von mir im Mittelwasser recht schnell geführt. 
Ende Mai war ich das letzte mal in Westkapelle und konnte gleich nach dem 10 Wurf den ersten Wolf landen. Die Strömung und auch der Wind machten es fast unmöglich mit Wobblern zu fischen. Man kam selbst mit den 30g Blinkern kaum richtig raus und erst recht nicht nah genug an die Wellenbrecher ran. 
Bei der Aktion sind mir dann auch meine beiden Lieblingsblinker verloren gegangen, da ich den Wellenbrecher überworfen hatte.

Im Juli bin ich das nächste mal dort unterwegs. Bin schon gespannt was dann geht.


----------



## der Oberberger (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Hey danke euch! Echt super Tipps! 

Was sind denn die Wellenbrecher? Sind das einfach die Buhnen im Wasser?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

@ Ines, 
angeln im Meer lohnt sich immer. Am besten mit Naturköder auf Grund siehe >>hier<<, oder mit Federpateroster auf Makrele. Gute Angel-(Anker)plätze findest du zwischen den Inseln, einfach mal ausprobieren.

@ Bl4ck Jack 
probier es einfach aus, es kann sich auch von einem Tag auf den anderen ändern, alles schon erlebt. Im Süßwasser lohnt es sich zur Zeit mehr bei den Kanälen rechtsseitig der N9, linkseitig sind die meisten stark verkrautet, der Hecht ist seit anfang Juni wieder frei.

@ PetriHelix
mit Wobbler fische ich auch bei starker Strömung und Gegenwind, Wobbler die sich dafür bestens eignen sind die x-80 Beat sw / x-80sw von Megabass ,der Duplex von Yo-Zuri (ist eigentlich ein Trickbait den man jiggend über sandigen Grund führt)oder auch der Flashminnow von Luck Craft.

@ Oberberger
richtig, diese hier sind gemeint.






Gruß Rob
Wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Hups, kleiner Fehler unterlaufen:
*!!!Der Zander ist ab dem ersten Juni frei der Hecht erst ab 30. Juni !!!*


----------



## hans albers (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

moin 

@rob...

schöne web-seite übrigens,
hab grad mal angeklickt...#6

greetz
lars


----------



## Bl4ckJack (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Jau, das mit dem Hecht hab ich mir nämlich gemerkt, da ich genau an dem Tag leider abreise :c
Naja, wie siehts eigentlich mit Barschen in den Grachten aus, also die so zwischen 1-3 breit sind und sich überall durchs Landesinnere sich ziehen?!? Sind dort welche vorhanden und hat schon wer Erfolg darauf gehabt?!
Rotaugen schwimmen da ja in Massen rum.

Mfg Bl4ckJack


----------



## Ines (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Zeeland*

Danke für den Tipp, Rob. Dass Seezungen rot mögen, wusste ich noch gar nicht.#h


----------

